# Мужские слабости, которыми нагло пользуются все женщины



## Mila (15 Июл 2010)

Мужчины, хоть и считаются сильным полом, но при этом имеют кучу слабостей тесно связанных с сексом. Любовь для мужчины - это наслаждаться женщиной всеми органами чувств, которыми обладает человек.








*1. Зрение.*

Для мужчины единственным значимым органом чувства во всем является зрение. Если вы хотите что-либо наиболее эффективно и быстро доказать мужчине или обмануть его, то легче всего это сделать через его зрение. Это является истиной во всех сферах его отношений - от профессиональной деятельности и быта до секса. Пословица гласит: мужчина любит глазами, женщина - ушами. Ее необходимо выучить наизусть и постоянно помнить. Зная это, женщина может вызывать в мужчине желаемые чувства и управлять ими.

*2. Осязание.*

Что может быть приятнее прикосновения к эластичной и здоровой коже! Губы, кончики пальцев, да и вся кожа человека очень остро реагируют на прикосновение к коже партнера.

*3. Вкус.*

Здоровая чистая кожа имеет слегка солоноватый приятный вкус.


*4. Слух.*

Этот компонент более важен для женщины, нежели для мужчины.


*5. Обоняние.*

Это древнейшее на земле чувство, которое есть у любого живого организма от амебы до человека. Запахи бывают приятными, неприятными и индифферентными (безразличными). Индифферентные запахи могут со временем переходить в другие группы. У человека абсолютная память на запах, т.е. если ты однажды встречалась с каким-либо запахом, то не забудешь его всю оставшуюся жизнь, при этом вполне возможно не вспомнишь, даже если хочешь, чему конкретно он соответствует, но будешь знать точно, какому типу он отвечает.




источник


----------



## Drongo (15 Июл 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> Этот компонент более важен для женщины, нежели для мужчины.


Ничего подобного. Спасибо и кошке приятно. А когда мужчине говорят, что он самый-самый, тут, поверьте, он женщине 100 очков вперёд даст и ещё при этом будет считать её самой лучшей. Ну, в том случае если он любит женщин не ради спортивного интереса, вот она сказала эти слова - вершина покорена - скучно. Ищем новые приключения на свою попу.


----------



## MotherBoard (15 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Ищем новые приключения на свою попу.


В этом ты прав))))

Может в тему будет текст:



Спойлер



Между прошлым и новым
Заблудиться так просто
Между прошлым и новым
Непростые вопросы
Непростые ответы
Я скитался небрежно
Я искал тебя где ты?
Был мой мир безутешен
Я ломал его стены
Истребляя надежды
Ополаскивал кровью
Золотые одежды
Одиноко и слепо
Умирал без любимой
Мне казалось что небо
Обо мне позабыло

Позови меня небо
Удиви меня правдой
Я конечно не первый
Кто летал и кто падал
Ты как будто нарочно
Ты со мною играешь
Потому что все помнишь
Потому что все знаешь
Позови меня небо
Позови меня небо

Я нашел все вопросы
Я нашел все ответы
Все любимое просто
Это ты мое небо
Это ты моя осень
Это ты мои звезды
Это ты мне рассказала
Что бывает не поздно

Позови меня небо
Удиви меня правдой
Я конечно не первый
Кто летал и кто падал
Ты как будто нарочно
Ты со мною играешь
Потому что все помнишь
Потому что все знаешь

Ты как будто нарочно
Ты со мною играешь
Потому что все помнишь
Потому что все знаешь
Позови меня небо
Позови меня небо


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2010)

Ага, нашими слабостями нагло пользуются!


Drongo написал(а):


> ..говорят, что он самый-самый...



*Drongo*, они так убалтывают, чтоб мы уши развешивали, и можно было брать нас тёпленькими))) Ну а потом, когда парень на крючке, крутить в бараний рог

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 9 секунд_


MotherBoard написал(а):


> Ты со мною играешь


...вот-вот, Лена


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

есть одна основная мужская слабость - ЖЕНЩИНА... на этом усё))))


----------



## akok (15 Июл 2010)

Не одна.

Еще машины и компьютеры....


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

ага... уморил... и постоянные мысли о ногах, попах и тд....


----------



## Drongo (15 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> ага... уморил... и постоянные мысли о ногах, попах и тд....


Вот ключ к вечному женскому счастью. Дайте нам это всё и у вас будет счастье - мы. :biggrin:


----------



## MotherBoard (15 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Вот ключ к вечному женскому счастью. Дайте нам это всё и у вас будет счастье - мы. :biggrin:



Уморил! На вкус и цвет товарищей нет)))


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2010)

ноги + попа + остальные вкусные части тела + золотой характер = будет вам счастье! (А главное, чтобы голова у девушки пореже болела вечером)


----------



## icotonev (15 Июл 2010)

akoK написал(а):


> Не одна.
> 
> Еще машины и компьютеры....



..и мобильный телефон...!

Я забыл - футбол, пиво..

_Добавлено через 16 минут 26 секунд_
Что же реакцию, как моя жена, когда я смотрю футбол, и я открыл пиво ..?

''Ты только смотреть футбол и на компютър дремал....Давай ходить по магазинам,кино или кофе .......я не могу отказать.Хотя я знаю, что она использует крест я с удовольствием


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Дайте нам это всё и у вас будет счастье - мы.


а нужно ли такое общественное счастье? 

а как же томление? загадка? тайна? фантазия? фииииии...


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2010)

Всё так. Я тоже люблю и футбол, и пиво. Но ни то, ни другое не возбуждает у меня ТАКИХ фантазий и ТАКОГО томления....


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

хм.... потом и получается вся жизнь рядом с пиявками, которые постоянно красятся и/или перебирают тряпки, строят глазки всем проходящим мимо мужикам и для каждого из них нет секрета о её прелестях)))))... :unknw:... каждому своё)))


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2010)

??? Так что же делать? Как можно определить, что как только девушка тебя хомутнет, она не начнет:


iolka написал(а):


> постоянно красятся и/или перебирают тряпки, строят глазки всем проходящим мимо мужикам...


 и так далее?
Есть достоверные признаки?


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Так что же делать?


может смотреть чуть глубже, чем открытые всем ветрам и глазам прелести?


----------



## Сашка (15 Июл 2010)

Одно не исключает другого. Каждый мужчина подсознательно боится "двойного дна" в женщине. Вот она сначала вся белая и пушистая...а потом как покажет себя - мама не горюй! И это никак не связано с тем, как она выглядит - монашкой или с постоянно оголёнными прелестями. 

Сколько уже обожглись, связавшись со "скромницами", которые потом странным образом превратились в 100% противоположность? Или другой пример - пробы негде ставить, нагулялась и стала примерной женой и матерью.

Так вот. Как всё таки можно разглядеть в женщине то, что она совсем не такая, как кажется? Насколько глубоко надо смотреть и куда именно? Расскажите, девчата, если не трудно))


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Как всё таки можно разглядеть в женщине то, что она совсем не такая, как кажется? Насколько глубоко надо смотреть и куда именно? Расскажите, девчата, если не трудно))


думаю, этот вопрос нужно переадресовать мужчинам, которым повезло), так как девушки девушек редко выбирают


----------



## zaq (15 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> ноги + попа + остальные вкусные части тела + золотой характер



Ох, Сашка, похоже это не живой человек, а картинка.
Мне особо понравилось про характер. Где же его взять то...



Сашка написал(а):


> Как всё таки можно разглядеть в женщине то, что она совсем не такая, как кажется?



Знаете, говорят

_Хочешь узнать, какая будет в будущем жена - посмотри на её маму._

Сказать, что это совсем точно, не могу, Но какая то доля истины есть, мне кажется.
Поговорки то складываются от жизни.
Девочка непроизвольно перенимает навыки, и, что главное, отношение к мужчинам и вообще в семье, глядя, как ее мама ведет себя с мужем, ну и вообще с мужчинами.
Так что неплохо посмотреть трезвым взглядом ее модель поведения в семье, ее взаимоотношения с близкими и друзьями. 
Если это возможно, конечно...


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

ну не знаю... в золотых семьях зачастую дети-подонки не исключение, как и наоборот... чесать всех одной гребёнкой не стоит


----------



## zaq (15 Июл 2010)

Речь идет о стереотипе поведения, усвоенного в детстве.
Если мама имеет авторитарный стиль поведения с отцом, то большая вероятность что дочь повторит его.
Ну и разумеется это не истина.


zaq написал(а):


> Сказать, что это совсем точно, не могу


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

zaq написал(а):


> Ну и разумеется это не истина.


а вот это верно

_Добавлено через 9 минут 47 секунд_


zaq написал(а):


> Речь идет о стереотипе поведения, усвоенного в детстве.


именно об этом и говорю... мама с папой могут быть замечательными, любящими и т.д., а вот их ребёнок в своей семье создать этого не сможет, как и наоборот... и про авторитарность тоже не уверена... зашуганные или наглые и вульгарные дети, кто ж знает как будет у них в семье... ведь часто люди на работе одни, с друзьями другие, в семье третьи и так далее... рулетка с двух сторон)))))


----------



## zaq (15 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> а вот это верно



Разумеется, как и рассуждения всех участников.
Каждый решает сам.
А истина, как известно....


----------



## iolka (15 Июл 2010)

ага


----------



## Drongo (15 Июл 2010)

zaq написал(а):


> Девочка непроизвольно перенимает навыки, и, что главное, отношение к мужчинам и вообще в семье, глядя, как ее мама ведет себя с мужем, ну и вообще с мужчинами.


Ага? А мальчик непроизвольно видит во все девушках свою маму. И в общем-то в детях сталкиваются две мамы. )))


----------



## zaq (15 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Ага? А мальчик непроизвольно видит во все девушках свою маму



Наверное, перенимает стиль поведения папы, все таки


----------



## Сашка (16 Июл 2010)

zaq написал(а):


> ноги + попа + остальные вкусные части тела + золотой характер
> Ох, Сашка, похоже это не живой человек, а картинка.


Характер = темперамент + воспитание. Внешность - это не мне вам рассказывать. Разве это не достижимо? Что сложного? Тем более запросы у женщин к мужчинам выше в разы. 

А женщине требуется не много, ни мало, а всего лишь: 

-чтобы он зарабатывал кучу денег и имел при этом массу свободного времени и никогда не уставал

-имел готовность №1 к сексу 24 часа в сутки и при этом никогда бы не смотрел в сторону других женщин и не интересовался порнографией

-испытывал отвращение к футболу, пиву, табаку, не имел бы друзей, родителей, а ощущал бы всю полноту жизни, наслаждаясь обществом своей единственной

_был в курсе сюжетов всех популярных сериалов, модных тряпок, косметики итд итп.

-внешний вид и характер тоже не на последнем месте.


И это по вашему, девушки, живой человек? 



zaq написал(а):


> Хочешь узнать, какая будет в будущем жена - посмотри на её маму.


 Стоящий совет. Но вот ситуация - у матери моей девушки нет мужа. Это значит, что и дочь со временем предпочтёт одиночество?


----------



## zaq (16 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> И это по вашему, девушки, живой человек?



Не, это миф  

*Сашка*, я совсем не психолог и всего лишь привела в пример известную поговорку.
Верить или нет дело каждого. 
Но, повторюсь, создаются они ведь не на пустом месте.

Но тема, думается достаточно хорошо раскрыта и в сети можно найти много интересного, раз это интересует.
Все мы родом из детства, там заложены основы поведения, причем я сейчас говорю только о линии мужчина -женщина.
Кстати, я никогда не говорила, что семья несчастлива, если, например, мама и премьер министр, и министр финансов, и решает все главные вопросы семьи. 
Просто у них так.

Поэтому не думаю, что можно осуждать человека за тот или иной стиль поведения в личной жизни. На то она и личная жизнь
Ведь, в конечном счете, результат получает он сам.

Только вот что, а может и не нужно копаться во всем этом, а просто жить и любить.
Без всякой страховки и гарантии.


----------



## iolka (16 Июл 2010)

*Сашка*, мне кажется, что ты немного ошибаешься в том, что требуется женщине... 90% перечисленного мне не нужно)))))


----------



## MotherBoard (16 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> *Сашка*, мне кажется, что ты немного ошибаешься в том, что требуется женщине... 90% перечисленного мне не нужно)))))



90% мужчин, которых видишь, хотят, чтобы их девушка(жена) сидела бы всё время дома... Не всех это устраивает, в том числе меня.. потому что у мну привычка работать...


----------



## Drongo (16 Июл 2010)

MotherBoard написал(а):


> привычка работать...


Золотые слова, работа есть на кухне, за столом швейной машинки, стирать, убирать, это тоже работа.  И дома заодно под присмотром, бдительного супруга. )))


----------



## MotherBoard (16 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Золотые слова, работа есть на кухне, за столом швейной машинки, стирать, убирать, это тоже работа.  И дома заодно под присмотром, бдительного супруга. )))



Это тоже у мну каждый день есть но в женском коллективе..

Кругом в основном сплошняком женский коллектив.. уже устаёшь.. Поэтому всех посылаешь и садишься за комп(((

Поэтому и чикаюсь с компьютерами как нянька(комп мужского рода)


----------



## Сашка (16 Июл 2010)

Девочки, естественно, это:


Сашка написал(а):


> А женщине требуется не много, ни мало, а всего лишь:


выглядит абсурдно. Но доля истины в этом есть, т к не редко причиной обид становится: "ты мало уделяешь мне внимания", "ты смотришь на других женщин", "много куришь", "постоянно смотришь футбол", "тебе друзья важнее, чем я" и тд и тд и тд... 

*iolka, Лена*, не принимайте на свой счёт!

_Добавлено через 7 минут 16 секунд_


MotherBoard написал(а):


> Поэтому и чикаюсь с компьютерами как нянька(комп мужского рода)


Опять 25... печально(((


----------



## Drongo (16 Июл 2010)

MotherBoard написал(а):


> (комп мужского рода)


В корне не верно. Не комп, а *система* - женского.  :sarcastic: Я свой комп назвал в честь своей самой незабываемой одноклассницы, в память о том времени, когда мы учились с ней. :good2: Двадцать лет уже прошло с того времени....


----------



## iolka (16 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> т к не редко причиной обид становится: "ты мало уделяешь мне внимания", "ты смотришь на других женщин", "много куришь", "постоянно смотришь футбол", "тебе друзья важнее, чем я" и тд и тд и тд...



в исполнении мужчин они звучат так:
"дорогая, ты так долго одеваешься", "почему ты ещё на работе, я голодный", "он посмотрел на тебя!", "тебе подруги важнее, чем я"... и тд... в общем всё это свойственно обоим полам...


----------



## Сашка (16 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> (комп мужского рода)
> В корне не верно. Не комп, а система - женского


Да бесполые они, точно, я проверял!))))


Лена написал(а):


> Поэтому и чикаюсь с компьютерами как нянька


 А они с тобой в благодарность чикаются?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 28 секунд_


Лена написал(а):


> Поэтому всех посылаешь


 Да, вот именно поэтому.


----------



## iskander-k (16 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Так вот. Как всё таки можно разглядеть в женщине то, что она совсем не такая, как кажется?


Подходить к выбору кандидатки на роль жены надо сняв розовые очки. Тогда и разглядишь. Ну и смотреть на родителей жены . И часто это подтверждается но уже через много лет.


----------



## Drongo (16 Июл 2010)

_Как женщина коварна, боже мой!
Не говорит, не посылает сразу,
Манит улыбкой нежной за собой
И звонким смехом окружает разум.

Как женщина расчетливо права,
Везде ища лишь выгоду - и только.
И не забита бредом голова:
Любовью не тревожится нисколько...

Как женщина безумна красотой,
Всё тратя на косметику и гели,
И не реальностью живя, а лишь мечтой,
В которую сама порой не верит... 

Как женщина... Да что там говорить! 
Ведь все равно их любим мы без меры... 
И с ними трудно, и без них - не жить,
И мир становится без них печально-серым..._


----------

